# Purchaced a SE with RSE and Nav today! Newbie questions inside :)



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

Me and the wife managed to track down a se in twilight gray with gray interior.. and i have a few questions..

the dealer is going to install back up sensors, it doesnt seem like they are oem parts but some 3rd party set up they offer.. is this good or is easy enough to add them from the sel premium or sel, not sure which line comes with them?

i see a lot of talk about the center consoles and the dealership even mentioned it to us about getting the one from the sel.. i see ebay links floating around, but how much is the actual new part from vw? and is there a different one for the middle row? i've seen a few different pictures, maybe some are of dodge and chrysler parts? whats the best one to get and ease of install?

last thing, the roof rack.. the se looks like it has some sort of rail system on the top, but does it pop up? can you bungy or tie any thing to it?

oh, one more.. whats a good source for good all weather floor mats, monster mats ect?

is there anything else that is easily added from the SEL to the SE?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on the van!

The back-up sensors will have to be OEM's, they should be plug and play, they will not be body color.

Here is the console your reading about Click Here


Just make sure you get the right color or CLOSE to the right color.










There is no center console for the second row, what happens is the front console tier's back to get to the second row. The top slides back and so does the middle. It's worth every penny, our SEL came with it.

Assuming you have a 2012 the cross bars are intergrated into the roof bars and you put them across when you need them and stow them when you don't to cut down on wind noise etc..

Monster mats, you can check pricing with Adam at Checkered flag Post a question or PM him here

Also you can check Ebay for the Monster mats, that is where I scored mine with free shipping for real cheap, some guys have had good luck at their dealer matching the ebay prices. They're awesome mats.

And for the shameless plug but the best accessory *ever* for the Routan, the dead pedal! I sell make them and sell them check my sig line for the link. I have 4 left and probably am not making any more. 

Again congrats on the van and glad to help on any questions you have!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot, you gotta get the fogs. The vans look so much better with them and they help illuminate the gutters. I got mine from Adam


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

our interior is aero gray, i see this beige color is usually the color offered and read some that it doesnt match the gray.. is there no gray center console available?

why does the back up sensor have to be OEM? it sounds like what we are getting is aftermarket, perhaps generic system? i have sent an inquiry to our salesman to clarify exactly what they are planning to use..


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is a "light gray" one. This is what I think is in our 2010, I would ask them for a better pic just to be sure. Remember this is your decision if it is the correct color.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Dodge-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20cc8840ac&vxp=mtr

As far as the back up sensors, Chrysler has or had a kit to do it with OEM parts. I would be wary about plugging aftermarket stuff into the van, the CAN BUS systems are very sensative. Personally, I don't think the back up sensors are worth a damn. Twice my FIL Cadillac didn't warn him soon enough and he back into stuff. I also don't like the looks of it. Do you have the back up camera? if so that is the best thing since sliced bread, I love it on our SEL.

Here is the 08-10 kit I think they discontinued the OEM kit for 2011+--Like I said I wouldn't do aftermarket or them at all, but it's yours not mine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRYSLER-TO...el:Town+&+Country&hash=item519979be8e&vxp=mtr


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

i can find the one thats supposed to go in the VW< but its listed at 600-700 dollars.. eek..

http://www.partswebsite.com/autopar...d=30218&subcatid=31261&section=124&type=parts


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Chrys...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

that looks pretty damn close to the interior color if its not the same.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

turborave said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Chrys...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> that looks pretty damn close to the interior color if its not the same.


Yep, If you look in the auction you'll see a real dark gray one. Honestly the darker one would lokk so much better with the aero gray leather in out van.

Did you buy it?


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

just put in my order.. its "shale" which he said is a tad darker than the rest of my interior.. better than than tan..


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

i know i will find out when i get it, but does the se, rse with nav have external video inputs?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

turborave said:


> i know i will find out when i get it, but does the se, rse with nav have external video inputs?


It should, right behind the driver side second row seat. there is no AC inverter in the lower trim vans, that only comes in the SEL Premium. We have friends with a 2010 SE with RSE and they play movies from their iPod. Another guy on here streams movies to a ROKU and has that plugged into the RSE.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

So, i was able to go down and pic up the van today... i did a car swap for the dealer, 11 hours on the road lol.. i wanted to be the 1st butt in the seat! anyway.. i noticed a couple of things.. 

1, the rear license plate only has the top 2 holes knocked out for screw sleeves.. is this normal? i would like all 4 screws in so the plate doesnt flap about..

2, the radio/nav screen froze on me, i was trying to make a call through the bluetooth and it got stuck at a "connecting" screen.. i could still use the nav, but i couldnt get my radio, sat radio back. i ended up stopping.. even when i got out of the car and locked it the screen was still up, i ended up popping the hood looking for a fuse panel but couldnt find one, but i guess popping the hood did something because it made the screen actually shut off and restart the radio system... 

all in all, its a nice ride.. feels familiar..


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

turborave said:


> So, i was able to go down and pic up the van today... i did a car swap for the dealer, 11 hours on the road lol.. i wanted to be the 1st butt in the seat! anyway.. i noticed a couple of things..
> 
> 1, the rear license plate only has the top 2 holes knocked out for screw sleeves.. is this normal? i would like all 4 screws in so the plate doesnt flap about..
> 
> ...


Just the two screws, there should be rubber bumpers too, check the glove box.

Nav, no idea. If it is constant head to the dealer. Also make sure you follow the pairing of your phone to the T.

Congrats! I never thought of doing a dealer swap for the dealer. Last to we got were dealer trades. I would have rather been the driver. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

i had told them i didnt mind driving it back, like i said, i'd rather be the person putting it through its beginning miles than some 3rd party yahoo... other option was an extra $400 in trucking fee.. im sure they didnt mind because it didnt mean one of their guys was on the road for 11 hours lol.. not sure what would have happened if i wrecked their car, but it didn't happen  i drove down a base model Jetta S.. i own a 2001 jetta GLS.. i like mine better


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

So, now that i have the van.. im seeing the stock floor mats are less than desirable.. 

i dont want to put monster mats in it year round, but i need something more substantial..

http://www.carid.com/custom-floor-mats/lloyd-floor-mats-161257.html

looking at those.. i have these tray style, molded carpet mats in my jetta with a rubber area for your heel... is there anything like this out there for the routan?


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

turborave said:


> So, now that i have the van.. im seeing the stock floor mats are less than desirable..
> 
> i dont want to put monster mats in it year round, but i need something more substantial..
> 
> ...


The Routan 'monster mats' fit the best and I ended up using them year round (the cheap cloth ones that come with it simply won't last very long; quite thin and no good in winter months with snow, etc.). The ones in your link don't have a 'lip' to catch water versus the monster ones. There was a VW dealer that's offered a free shipping deal on these as well as a discount. This is an early thread on the Routan accessories:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ad)-)***&highlight=monster+mats+free+shipping


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I too was anti-Monster mats but when I couldn't find something I liked I caved and bought them. There is hands down no other mat that even comes close to them-Period! At the time Weather Tech did not make mats for the Routan, now they do. To me (my personal opinion) they look cheap, not quality wise just the look and since that is a big part of your interior there is no way I could get past that. The MM are not for everyone but there are hang ups with the WT's. Below is a pic, I HATE that the provision is molded in for the rear table that WAS an option for the early Chrysler Town and Country but was never available for the Routan. No that is not flat either it sticks up to fit up the mounting pole. I'm also not sure about how much room there is for the second row sliding captains chairs. I forget if the bases slide or the seat slides on the base. If the base moves there is a chance that the base will interfere with the mats. Guys with the DGC and T&C have had numerous complaints about the WT's in their vans as far as the sto-n-go issues. Now the next thing about the WT's is the second row is T shaped so it's even more awkward to get into the under floor storage than the MM's. What I mean is with the MM's you can at least get into the under floor storage by flipping the mat into the opposite side of the van, it's not hard but it's not easy either. That is probably one of the complaints I have about the MM's, but you need the second row coverage so it's a necessary evil. But with the WT's with that T you can't fold it past the center so I ASSUME you need to fully remove the center mat to get into the under floor storage, but I don't know for sure. You may say well that doesn't bother me I'll never use it. I said the same thing, turns out that is so useful it's unreal. It's like our sports locker for my son, umbrellas, extra rain coats for the kids, roadside kit etc... What I also like about the WT's is the choice of color where with the MM's you can get black only.

Here is a thread about the WT's with the sto-n-go issues, not sure if you'd run into the same problem if you tipped your seats forward. We tip ours forward when we have tween's getting into the van, it's just easier then watching them "walk the plank" through the center of the seats.

I'm not trying to make your decision for you just giving you some of my input that I went through before getting the MM's.

http://www.weathertech.com/volkswag...on-device-type/Single-driver-side-floor-hook/

Sto-n-go issues with Weathertech mats
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/21290-Warning-2008-Weathertech-Liners


----------



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Question about RSE*

Can the RSE in the Van play two different movies in 2nd row and third row? I asked VW dealer, they said 2nd row and 3 row screen will only can play the same movie. Really?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

derekroutan said:


> Can the RSE in the Van play two different movies in 2nd row and third row? I asked VW dealer, they said 2nd row and 3 row screen will only can play the same movie. Really?


If you have a DVD in the dash(radio) and a lower DVD player under the heater controls then yes you can play 2 separate movies. If you only have 1 player that is 1 movie, or use the AUX input and paly a second off an ipod or the like. But yes it is doable, we do it all the time.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

great info... what about the cargo well? my wife likes to get a buttload of flowers in the sprint to plant around the house.. is there a mat for the well? i see one for when the 3rd row folded down, but we plan to run with the 3rd row up 99% of the time, unless we need the cargo room.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

turborave said:


> great info... what about the cargo well? my wife likes to get a buttload of flowers in the sprint to plant around the house.. is there a mat for the well? i see one for when the 3rd row folded down, but we plan to run with the 3rd row up 99% of the time, unless we need the cargo room.


I think Chrysler has one?? but I think Weathertech has a well liner too.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

what are these little hooks along the back edge of the 3rd row for?










there are 5 total.

and for that matter the smaller ones on the trunk lip as well.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*groc bags*

The larger hook things on the 3rd row seat back are grocery bag hooks, and the smaller ones below the seat backs and trunk lip section by the hatch latch are for a net thing that spans the well. My '10 Routan and '10 Dodge van came with a net, or an optional net is available from Mopar parts. An earlier Chrysler van I had had the same little hooks on the two front seats by the console so you could hook the net thing between the seats instead of using the console. My '12 T&C doesn't have the net, but does have the hooks. Check in the jack stowage area to see if a net is in there.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

are there no carpeted mats with a rubber heel pad for the driver? we got the monster mats delivered today and my wife says they look too much like pickup truck mats to use all the time


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

She'll change her tune on the first major spill that stays contained. Like I said I was totally against them, they have saved or carpet from milkshakes, oj, and other drinks, lolly pops, candy, jolly ranchers. Or carpet is like factory fresh thanks to them.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

do mats from the Chrysler T&C or Dodge GV fit the Routan?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

turborave said:


> do mats from the Chrysler T&C or Dodge GV fit the Routan?


Probably, hit a local dealer to see if they will let you check. Where it gets weird is with the sto n go option. 

Here's a link to mats on Ebay, you can see they LOOK different. 

Hey, I just noticed--what year is your van??????????? Or better yet, is that pic you posted earlier your van or just a random shot? Why the frig does an SE have a second row bench seat, that was for the base model Routan S.

Mats link:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...and+country+floor+mats+OEM&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You do know they make MOJO mats too which are carpeted mats, they are OEM VW, but no heel protection. I think the last car I had with heel protection my way 97 Yukon--and that was on the carpet not the mat.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...2012|Model:Routan&hash=item1c1bba4037&vxp=mtr


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

58kafer said:


> Probably, hit a local dealer to see if they will let you check. Where it gets weird is with the sto n go option.
> 
> Here's a link to mats on Ebay, you can see they LOOK different.
> 
> ...


that was a random google image shot, not my van, i have a 2012.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

58kafer said:


> You do know they make MOJO mats too which are carpeted mats, they are OEM VW, but no heel protection. I think the last car I had with heel protection my way 97 Yukon--and that was on the carpet not the mat.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...2012|Model:Routan&hash=item1c1bba4037&vxp=mtr


the mats that were in her previous car (a 2008 mariner) and the mats in my 01 jetta all have a rubber heel rest. i find with out it, a groove gets worn in the mat.. that would be optimal.. i dont see the advantage of just getting another set of all carpeted mats, even if they are of higher quality.

edit: these are the mats i have in my Jetta, but black, they are molded, stiff and cover all the carpeted surfaces.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

http://www.autosportcatalog.com/index.cfm?fa=p&pid=5993&addcar=1

found that, requesting a material sample.










you can also get these with a heel pad for Routan:
http://averysfloormats.com/


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep the OEM mats in my 05 Passat Wagon have a hole where my heel rides. Took about 75K to get it there but it still hasn't busted through the other side, but my carpet has a rubber heel mat go figure. Dude, your on a search and might have to get something "universal" fit or should I say universal NON fitl. My wife wasn't a fan of the Monsters but it's function over anything else, she like the carpet to be clean underneath so when we go to sell the van I'll pull out my mint OEM carpet mats and put them on and then either sell my monster mats or if I go private sale included them with the van. We never bought the MM for the Passat because we figured we'd be out of it in 5 years, which SHE was out of it in 5, but now I'm in it until it dies and I use it for work and well, it's my new work truck. I wish you the best of luck in your search for the ultimate mat. Feel free to post up what you find, it's always nice to see some alternatives!


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

has anyone ever put any type of console or storage thing between the 2nd row seats? old car had a bench back seat and we had a little organizer there between the 2 car seats to store some in-car toys..


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

Premium console in! went in fine.. needed a bigger drill bit for the well nuts than called for in the mopar instructions.. wiring harness attached as well for the 12v power port inside.


----------

